# Pax just don't get it when it comes to tips.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

So I picked up a lady at the airport, loaded her luggages, then circled around to pick up her friend at another terminal(at the request of pax #1), loaded her luggage and took them both to a single destination. No tip. Of my 8 airport trips yesterday not one tipped. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I picked up a lady at the airport, loaded her luggages, then circled around to pick up her friend at another terminal(at the request of pax #1), loaded her luggage and took them both to a single destination. No tip. Of my 8 airport trips yesterday not one tipped. What is wrong with people?


In the twisted world of uber I have found out the hard way that the more I do the less likely I am to get tipped. Just driving them from point A to B while keeping my yap shut for the most part has yielded more tips than the other way around for some odd reason.Fine and dandy with me anyway at these rates


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> In the twisted world of uber I have found out the hard way that the more I do the less likely I am to get tipped. Just driving them from point A to B while keeping my yap shut for the most part has yielded more tips than the other way around for some odd reason.Fine and dandy with me anyway at these rates


Yea, Im usually quiet as well on trips unless the pax initiates conversation. But it doesn't seem to matter. It is just seems most pax won't tip regardless and the ones who do have already made up their mind to tip regardless of how pleasurable the ride was as long you are on time and take them to the right destination.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I picked up a lady at the airport, loaded her luggages, then circled around to pick up her friend at another terminal(at the request of pax #1), loaded her luggage and took them both to a single destination. No tip. Of my 8 airport trips yesterday not one tipped. What is wrong with people?


The airport used to produce tippers in my market.
NOT ANYMORE !
THANKS UBER.
The only consistent tippers now are fresh off of the Cruise Ships.
Tipping is mandatory on the Cruise Ships. It is deducted daily. Even the stateroom maids get tips.
Uber ruined tipping.
Now they try to substitute tipping with " badges" !
A 1st grader would be insulted !
It is disgusting !


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I picked up a lady at the airport, loaded her luggages, then circled around to pick up her friend at another terminal(at the request of pax #1), loaded her luggage and took them both to a single destination. No tip. Of my 8 airport trips yesterday not one tipped. What is wrong with people?


Don't be shy.
When you are loading bags or going above and beyond you should come right out and ask for a tip.
You can say something like " I hope I'm going to get a tip for this."
Odds are you're never going to see them again so don't feel embarrassed.
If cab drivers are entitled to be tipped then so are you.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

OH they get it alright. They just don't want to tip period.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> What is wrong with people?


The people are paying attention to the Uber website, which emphasizes the cashless nature of Uber and how tipping is unnecessary.

This is a message the people want to hear, it really resonates with them, and was one of the reasons they chose Uber over taxicabs or limousines for their airport transportation needs.


----------



## Kekki (Jan 1, 2017)

That's the fault of their marketing. I know when I became a rider it was clearly stated on their website: No tips needed, drivers get paid enough. To be honest, haven't I looked once in a uber drivers forum I wouldn't haven known that drivers feel that they should've get a tip. I just saw it as a new service, like you don't tip the cashier at your supermarket.

Now I know better, however, if I'm just driving from A to B I still won't tip as I paid for this A to B ride at a certain price and the driver agreed to this certain price. But if I have a request that goes beyond just A to B (such as my driver has to wait 3 minutes for me, I have a big suitcase and he helps me or if I take some water or snacks from his car) I leave a tip of 1 to 5 pounds - depending on the nature of the additional service. But I have to say that I live in Europe where tipping, in contrary to the US, is not that common.

To sum it: People moved to Uber because they liked the new system: You know how much you have to pay before the start of the trip - no extra charges or tips required. You might find pax that will tip always, but you never will get the same tipping ratio as a cab driver.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Kekki said:


> That's the fault of their marketing. I know when I became a rider it was clearly stated on their website: No tips needed, drivers get paid enough. To be honest, haven't I looked once in a uber drivers forum I wouldn't haven known that drivers feel that they should've get a tip. I just saw it as a new service, like you don't tip the cashier at your supermarket.
> 
> Now I know better, however, if I'm just driving from A to B I still won't tip as I paid for this A to B ride at a certain price and the driver agreed to this certain price. But if I have a request that goes beyond just A to B (such as my driver has to wait 3 minutes for me, I have a big suitcase and he helps me or if I take some water or snacks from his car) I leave a tip of 1 to 5 pounds - depending on the nature of the additional service. But I have to say that I live in Europe where tipping, in contrary to the US, is not that common.
> 
> To sum it: People moved to Uber because they liked the new system: You know how much you have to pay before the start of the trip - no extra charges or tips required. You might find pax that will tip always, but you never will get the same tipping ratio as a cab driver.


You are excused because you live in Europe.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Kekki said:


> That's the fault of their marketing. I know when I became a rider it was clearly stated on their website: No tips needed, drivers get paid enough. To be honest, haven't I looked once in a uber drivers forum I wouldn't haven known that drivers feel that they should've get a tip. I just saw it as a new service, like you don't tip the cashier at your supermarket.
> 
> Now I know better, however, if I'm just driving from A to B I still won't tip as I paid for this A to B ride at a certain price and the driver agreed to this certain price. But if I have a request that goes beyond just A to B (such as my driver has to wait 3 minutes for me, I have a big suitcase and he helps me or if I take some water or snacks from his car) I leave a tip of 1 to 5 pounds - depending on the nature of the additional service. But I have to say that I live in Europe where tipping, in contrary to the US, is not that common.
> 
> To sum it: People moved to Uber because they liked the new system: You know how much you have to pay before the start of the trip - no extra charges or tips required. You might find pax that will tip always, but you never will get the same tipping ratio as a cab driver.


"Take water or snacks from his car"? Lol. It truly amuses me that some schmucks out there are still providing limo amenities for bus fare pricing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I gave out gum last week... but then again I accidentally got this flavor of gum I don't like.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

isnt the whole star rating thing replace the tip with uber? pax probably gave you 5 star and emoj in comments and u still complain


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The people are paying attention to the Uber website, which emphasizes the cashless nature of Uber and how tipping is unnecessary.
> 
> This is a message the people want to hear, it really resonates with them, and was one of the reasons they chose Uber over taxicabs or limousines for their airport transportation needs.


...says the company that has plans to experiment with cash payments in the US.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I picked up a lady at the airport, loaded her luggages, then circled around to pick up her friend at another terminal(at the request of pax #1), loaded her luggage and took them both to a single destination. No tip. Of my 8 airport trips yesterday not one tipped. What is wrong with people?


Uber has implanted in the minds of our customers that either the tip is already included or that a tip is unnecessary. The purpose of this "No Tip Necessary" Policy is that it sets them apart from their competition ( Taxi's , Lyft, Junno ....). Funny how Uber explains their "No Tip Necessary" Policy rather well but fail to explain their Rating System and how anything below 5 Stars is bad for the Driver.

So, what we must do as Drivers is push back against Uber's "No Tip Necessary" Policy every chance we get and explain how wrong and unjust it really is. You must decide for yourself if a Tip sign in your vehicle is the right approach. I for one hate tip signs and will not display one in my vehicle. To me a Tip Sign cheapens my riders experience. I'm not a Cab or a Van with my hand held out and open for some loose change exchange between me and my customers. My customer in my vehicle becomes my friend for the next 15 to 30 minutes. Would you ask your friend who you are giving a ride too for a tip? Probably not. However, if your friend insisted he pay something for the cost of gas and handed you a few bucks would you except/ Probably so.....

The only time I explain Ubers unjust "No Tip Policy'' is when my customer ask about it. I then explain it in a way as to not make my customer feel obligated to tip me. But when a Customer does tip me I always except and thank my customer ( who is now my friend) very much


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Titan said:


> Uber has implanted in the minds of our customers that either the tip is already included or that a tip is unnecessary. The purpose of this "No Tip Necessary" Policy is that it sets them apart from their competition ( Taxi's , Lyft, Junno ....). Funny how Uber explains their "No Tip Necessary" Policy rather well but fail to explain their Rating System and how anything below 5 Stars is bad for the Driver.
> 
> So, what we must do as Drivers is push back against Uber's "No Tip Necessary" Policy every chance we get and explain how wrong and unjust it really is. You must decide for yourself if a Tip sign in your vehicle is the right approach. I for one hate tip signs and will not display one in my vehicle. To me a Tip Sign cheapens my riders experience. I'm not a Cab or a Van with my hand held out and open for some loose change exchange between me and my customers. My customer in my vehicle becomes my friend for the next 15 to 30 minutes. Would you ask your friend who you are giving a ride too for a tip? Probably not. However, if your friend insisted he pay something for the cost of gas and handed you a few bucks would you except/ Probably so.....
> 
> The only time I explain Ubers unjust "No Tip Policy'' is when my customer ask about it. I then explain it in a way as to not make my customer feel obligated to tip me. But when a Customer does tip me I always except and thank my customer ( who is now my friend) very much


huh

You just showed how Uber stands out from ALL other services because of tip policy
> dumbazz why you complain--> just drive for other service

Uber smart. They are worth >50B because they focus on what customer wants. You silly antz will follow....you will suck up the star rating...you will prioritize Uber over tip options like Lyft. Antz follow...its their nature. Uber focuses on customer...its why their are a bunch of 20 somethings with lots of $

This tipping thing gets so old. It is simple...Uber smart/ antz follow

You want to make money focus on your customer not ***** like you work for Uber...you are indep cont.
- you have target in your car--> how are you monetizing them beyond the ride. If you think like a biz person/sales person you will become mantis not ant


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Last night I received $5 tip in cash from an Uber pax that I took a couple of blocks, 2 $5 tips from Lyft passengers and $1.75 tip (not sure how they calculated THAT one lol) from a SeeJane Go pax.


----------

